# VM in VM - ist das möglich?

## SarahS93

Brauche ein Windows System in dem das Programm VBox aufgerufen werden kann.

Habt Ihr schonmal in einer Qemu VM eine weitere VM (also z.B. VBox) laufen gehabt? Ist soetwas überhaupt möglich?

----------

## Treborius

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Ist soetwas überhaupt möglich?

 

Warum nicht? Über den Sinn lässt sich in den meisten Fällen streiten, aber möglich ist es auf jeden Fall

----------

## py-ro

Jein, such mal nach "Nested Virtualization"

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hmm braucht man da nicht einen guten Rechenknecht ? ... denk mir das Hauptsystem -> vm -> vm  .... hmm

also unter einen 8kern und einer menge RAM wird es eher zu einer Dia Show oder nicht ?

kann natürlich auch falsch sein meine Annahme hmm

lg

schatti

----------

## py-ro

Ist mit korrekter Nested Virtualisation nicht wesentlich langsamer als nativ oder direkt in einer VM.

----------

## Schattenschlag

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ist mit korrekter Nested Virtualisation nicht wesentlich langsamer als nativ oder direkt in einer VM.

 

Ok wieder was gelernt .... dachte das da eher viel performant drauf geht.

----------

## py-ro

Bei nicht HW Unterstützer Virtualisierung wäre das auch der Fall.

----------

## Marlo

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usermode-sources
> 
> Die usermode-sources sind die Quellen, die Sie für einen Usermode-Kernel brauchen. Dies ist ein spezieller Kernel, der dafür entwickelt wurde, um Linux innerhalb von Linux innerhalb von Linux innerhalb von Linux... auszuführen. User-Mode Linux ist für Testzwecke und zur Unterstützung von virtuellen Servern gedacht. Für weitere Informationen über diese phantastische Hommage an die Skalierbarkeit von Linux, besuchen Sie bitte http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net.
> ...

 

----------

## py-ro

@Marlo

Davon ab das usermode kernel ziemlich tot ist, hat das nichts mit dem Original Threadthema zu tun, das ist keine Virtualisierung sondern der Vorläufer der Container (LXC, Docker), wie Sie mittlerweile üblich sind.

----------

## Tinitus

Ja ging. Hatte ich vor Jahren mal getestet.

KVM und darin VBOX... Intel VT sollte schon sein... wegen der Geschwindigkeit. Manche Programme fragen auch ab, ob sie in VM laufen...

----------

## toralf

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Davon ab das usermode kernel ziemlich tot ist

 Grmpf, es gibt immer noch einige Unbeugsame^WUnbelehrbare, die zu Testzwecken UML guests hegen und pflegen.

----------

